# [Preseason Game 3] Houston Rockets @ Boston Celtics



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(2-0)/(1-1)*

When/Where:
*Saturday, October 11, 7:30 PM ET*

_*Next Games*_
vs. *OKC*
vs.








vs.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Television - FSN Houston:*
Comcast - Ch. 37 
Dish Network - Ch. 448 
DirecTV - Ch. 678
AT&T U-Verse - Ch. 755

*Radio:*
Sports Radio 610 AM


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I wonder what the celtics line up would be.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I wonder what the celtics line up would be.


rondo/ray/pierce/kg/obryant

expect ray and kg to play about 10 minutes though


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Where can I catch this game on the internet?

Or on AT & T, here in San Diego?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Where can I catch this game on the internet?
> 
> Or on AT & T, here in San Diego?


http://www.justin.tv/porky2k5


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

this game is getting very physical and i just want to punch those Celtic commentators so annoying:azdaja:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rockets looking good out there right now


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lingi1206 said:


> this game is getting very physical and i just want to punch those commentators so annoying:azdaja:


What the homer Celtic ones?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks OneBadLT123


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> What the homer Celtic ones?


yes celtics


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Nice pass from Pierce to Rondo


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, Boston is playing their starters heavy minutes, and we are still giving them all kinds of problems. Nice


----------



## yinets (Oct 2, 2008)

OneBadLT123 said:


> http://www.justin.tv/porky2k5


thanks for you link:clap:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes

Miles block and O'Bryant dunk


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

LOL, if you aren't gonna give the goaltend, AT LEAST GIVE HIM THAT SHOT.


----------



## yinets (Oct 2, 2008)

89-90,Rockets lose the game


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Ron is like edging the Celtics to fist fight him but iam glad he show nothing like he wants to fight. 
PS: what happen to t-mac after sitting down?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

It's just Tommy that's a homer. I don't mind people being homers, but he's a freaking whiner. It was a good three quarters.. the last.. not so much.

But... CHUCK MADE HIS CLUTCH FREE THROWS!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Tracy McGrady had floored sturdy Celtics rookie Bill Walker with the most intentional of flagrant fouls. He was hit with a flagrant-1, which should have been a two, and seconds later he was hit with a technical foul for jawing with Boston loudmouth Eddie House.
> 
> Walker, who is built a bit like Artest when he came in the league, had popped McGrady at the start of that drive, inspiring McGrady to retaliate by attempting to turn him into a smudge. Later, Walker would smack Artest, drawing a brief Yao Ming display of anger.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2008/10/mac_the_knife_mcgrady_returns.html



> He also did not have the usual elevation on his 3-pointers, but that was by design. After making just 29.2 percent of his 3-pointers last season, McGrady watched tapes of his form last season and compared it to during the seasons he led the league in scoring (when he made 33.9 percent and 38.6 percent of his 3s), and made a change.
> 
> “Back when I was in Orlando, I didn’t jump as high and I shot the ball pretty damn good, especially from 3,” McGrady said. “I watched some film and for some reason, I was jumping high on my 3s. That’s why now it’s more of a relaxed shot.”
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6053598.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Celtics punk rookie Bill Walker gets floored by T-Mac


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

When your name is Bill Walker and you're a rookie you shouldn't be such an *** the only reason why people even know your name is because you were OJ Mayo's teammate back in high school.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Celtics punk rookie Bill Walker gets floored by T-Mac


Uh huh...

It was an intentional flagrant foul, I would have been a little pissed off myself if I was Walker.


Let's make you Bill Walker for a minute. T-Mac comes and drills you for a flagrant foul. What you do in return? Nothing? You just sit there and revel in the fact that Tracy McGrady noticed you and actually touched you while commiting a flagrant foul? Or do you stay true to character and not take bull**** from McGrady or anyone?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Oh shut up.
> 
> It was an intentional flagrant foul, I would have been a little pissed off myself if I was Walker.
> 
> Let's make you Bill Walker for a minute. T-Mac comes and drills you for a flagrant foul. What you do in return? Nothing? You just sit there and revel in the fact that Tracy McGrady noticed you and actually touched you while commiting a flagrant foul? Or do you stay true to character and not take bull**** from McGrady or anyone?


If I were Bill Walker I wouldn't have have pushed tmac with two hands from behind to start the whole thing, hence this wouldn't even be a question.

Do I think he should stand up for himself? Sure, but he shouldn't start things either. He's been a punk since long before he was drafted by the Celtics.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> If I were Bill Walker I wouldn't have have pushed tmac with two hands from behind to start the whole thing, hence this wouldn't even be a question.
> 
> Do I think he should stand up for himself? Sure, but he shouldn't start things either. He's been a punk since long before he was drafted by the Celtics.


This all stems from an unintentional hit Walker put on McGrady while cutting to the basket. Apparently this hurt McGrady's feelings and he went after Walker. As far as him being a punk, I like the fact that he doesn't take **** from anyone. The Celtics have a player who the rest of the league is going to hate for a long time. I like it.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> This all stems from an unintentional hit Walker put on McGrady while cutting to the basket. Apparently this hurt McGrady's feelings and he went after Walker. As far as him being a punk, I like the fact that he doesn't take **** from anyone. The Celtics have a player who the rest of the league is going to hate for a long time. I like it.


If it was unintentional I'm running for President against Obama and McCain.

Walker has been unstable since he gained fame back in middle and high school. Trust me, he's like a bomb waiting to go off. He's got an ego the size of a small barn... no one has ever corrected the kid because he's been "a star" for years.

You won't be happy when he gets into something and the rest of the Celtics end up having to pay the punishment for him.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The Rockets won't lose in a fight. We've got Ron Ron. Anyway, even though it's just a preseason game, I hate to lose by one bloody point. Bottom line though, I hope our players don't get into any troubles.


----------

